# VirtualBox without X



## Paul-LKW (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear all:
I am new in VirtualBox within FreeBSD. Does anyone know some Howto describing starting with command-line VIrtualBox without the X server (like the QEMU can generate a VNC itself)?

Many thx :r
Paul.LKW


----------



## shitson (Apr 10, 2011)

You're looking for Vboxheadless, have a look at this article 

Here


----------



## Paul-LKW (Apr 11, 2011)

Many thanks, I got it working. It seems VirtualBox has much better performance than QEMU on FreeBSD.


----------

